
A minimalist translation of Clojure's core.async to Scala - luu
http://blog.podsnap.com/scasync.html
======
juliangamble
This has already been ported to Javascript by James Long (@longster)

[http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-Asynchronous-Beast-with-
CSP-...](http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-Asynchronous-Beast-with-CSP-in-
JavaScript)

[https://github.com/jlongster/js-csp](https://github.com/jlongster/js-csp)

He did a talk on it at ReactConf here:

[http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#communicating-with-
cha...](http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#communicating-with-channels)

